# Gigabit ethernet on laptops?



## lifeislife (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi,

I just ordered a new Dell laptop but realized that it does not have gigabit Ethernet. I have a gigE router, and wireless N on the new laptop. Is 10/100 enough?

I do not do online gaming, but I do intend to use windows home server to stream media over the home network.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

Should be fine for streaming the usual stuff, IMHO.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

As long as you aren't planning to run the server software on the laptop (and probably even if you are), you should be fine.


----------



## lifeislife (Jul 23, 2004)

"harsh" said:


> As long as you aren't planning to run the server software on the laptop (and probably even if you are), you should be fine.


Thanks!

No intention of running the server software on the laptop. Was just concerned about the HD video streaming over the network, and if gigE vs 100M would be a big deal.


----------



## lifeislife (Jul 23, 2004)

"flexoffset" said:


> Should be fine for streaming the usual stuff, IMHO.


Ok, thanks! Phew, no need to cancel my order


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Big deal is the numbers, not a HD streaming requirement,

BR will goes upto 45 Mbps *peak* time, satellite HD is less 16 Mbps for both providers.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Are you sure it doesnt have gigabit ethernet on it? Our laptops all the way back to the Dell Latitude D610's from like 6-7 years ago all have gigabit, I cant imagine that they would go back to 10/100 ports now on a new model...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It doesn't matter for his concern.


----------



## lifeislife (Jul 23, 2004)

"CCarncross" said:


> Are you sure it doesnt have gigabit ethernet on it? Our laptops all the way back to the Dell Latitude D610's from like 6-7 years ago all have gigabit, I cant imagine that they would go back to 10/100 ports now on a new model...


Haha, yes, this seems to be the mid-range consumer laptop vs latitude which is a business laptop. Amd I confirmed with Dell, it is in fact 10/100 only :-(


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

CCarncross said:


> Are you sure it doesnt have gigabit ethernet on it?


I wondered the same thing so I looked at a sampling of cheap Dell laptops on their website and was astonished to find more than a few of them are 10/100.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

harsh said:


> I wondered the same thing so I looked at a sampling of cheap Dell laptops on their website and was astonished to find more than a few of them are 10/100.


I looked briefly yesterday and it looked like 10/100/1000 showed up in the XPS line. HP was similar, had to go about midway up through their consumer model line. Can't imagine the cost is much different.


----------

